# jdk11 jdk 11 java openjdk, developers please help



## ucomp (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello FreeBSD-java-devs (someone here?),

before I post here, I decided to try as much as possible myself first,
to make the JDK 11 work "somehow" on FreeBSD or detect bugs.
First of all, I realized that even the extremely experienced Openjdk-maintainer does not seem to know what goes wrong:





						freebsd-java - Linux JDK 11
					

Linux JDK 11. Hi all, I've created a port of the Linux JDK 11 based on the release available at https://jdk.java.net/11/ but haven't committed it since the binaries don't work, at least for me. I...



					freebsd.1045724.x6.nabble.com
				



So I recompiled the openjdk under Original C7 (not Freebsd-C7), no problems ... but still Segfault with the newly built OpenJDK  under FreeBSD-C7,
which means  that because of the lack of native support the libjvm.so does not work at all (JVM can not be built). So the current C7-port is not complete ??? I copied the original C7 lib + lib64 into FreeBSD-C7-lib / lib64, still SIGSEV under FreeBSD.

when trying to compile the original openjdk on FreeBSD C7( chroot into /compat/linux/bin/bash... bootstrap is the linuxjdk10-freebsd-port), I am stuck with freetype (not recognized, though installed).

To compile original openjdk on native-FreeBSD, I once took this patch from GLewis as a guide (as bootstrap jdk must be at least jdk10 for jdk11):





						bsd-port/jdk9: c5e686bd5a48
					






					hg.openjdk.java.net
				



After all, the C-compiler was recognized ... but this time I'm stuck in cups,( is not recognized, although installed.)

Well, java support under FreeBSD can sometimes be quite a torment,
again and again are errors in the patches of the current openjdk8 versions, so you have to constantly search under var/cache/pkg for old, functional versions or checkout older svn.
The current version is again O.K., Thanks, Mr. Lewis.

Sun Microsystems once had a FreeBSD original Java version.
jdk 11 runs everywhere, even under Illumos x 64 ... just not FreeBSD,
we can not accept that!

Say, does nobody help Mr. GLewis here ????
O.K., debugging native code on such a big thing is a blatant job though
please start here: https://hg.openjdk.java.net/jdk/jdk11/raw-file/tip/doc/building.html
-> Instructions for the Impatient (which you are hopefully 

sounds complicate but isn't: install mercurial , do the hg-download, type bash configure, try to hack/patch , "everybody" can do this , thank you.


----------



## Michael-O (Mar 3, 2019)

As sad as it sounds, I truly believe that this must be done by the Foundation these days. Java is way too important for many things to burden this on only one pair of shoulders even if Greg Lewis is doing great work.


----------



## ucomp (Mar 8, 2019)

great news from Mr. G. Lewis, Mr. Kurt Miller and some other Unix-men with long beards   :
they succeeded  !
It`s strongly recommended to contribute to their repos to make fbsd-openjdk11 even better


thanks so much !


----------



## ucomp (Mar 8, 2019)

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  amd64
# java -version
openjdk version "11.0.2-internal" 2019-01-15
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 11.0.2-internal+0-adhoc.glewis.openjdk-jdk11u)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 11.0.2-internal+0-adhoc.glewis.openjdk-jdk11u, mixed mode)
#

SUPER FUCKIN' AWESOME

---- edit: ---

built fine under 12.0 --with-the-unmodified-glewis-superlong-command-sausage :-)

----- Build times -------
Start 2019-03-09 01:05:56
End   2019-03-09 01:53:45

00:47:49 TOTAL
-------------------------
if test -f /root/openjdk-jdk11u-jdk-11.0.2-9-1/build/bsd-x86_64-normal-server-release/make-support/exit-with-error ; then \
    exit 1 ; \
  fi
/usr/bin/printf "Finished building target 'images' in configuration 'bsd-x86_64-normal-server-release'\n" > >(/usr/bin/tee -a /root/openjdk-jdk11u-jdk-11.0.2-9-1/build/bsd-x86_64-normal-server-release/build.log) 2> >(/usr/bin/tee -a /root/openjdk-jdk11u-jdk-11.0.2-9-1/build/bsd-x86_64-normal-server-release/build.log >&2) && wait
Finished building target 'images' in configuration 'bsd-x86_64-normal-server-release'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/root/openjdk-jdk11u-jdk-11.0.2-9-1'
—
root@freebsd:~/openjdk-jdk11u-jdk-11.0.2-9-1 # uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  amd64
—
root@freebsd:~/openjdk-jdk11u-jdk-11.0.2-9-1 # '/root/openjdk-jdk11u-jdk-11.0.2-9-1/build/bsd-x86_64-normal-server-release/images/jdk/bin/java' -version
openjdk version "11.0.2-internal" 2019-01-15
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 11.0.2-internal+0-adhoc.root.openjdk-jdk11u-jdk-11.0.2-9-1)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 11.0.2-internal+0-adhoc.root.openjdk-jdk11u-jdk-11.0.2-9-1, mixed mode)
```


----------



## ucomp (Mar 17, 2019)

today I completed the port to i386 

```
root@freebsd:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  i386
root@freebsd:~ # java -version
openjdk version "11.0.2" 2019-01-15
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 11.0.2+9-1)
OpenJDK Server VM (build 11.0.2+9-1, mixed mode
```
--
and afaik another man has ported to armv6/7 .

Thanks again for the Original hard work on (amd64)-port from Greg Lewis, Kurt Miller ... !


----------



## Michael-O (Mar 21, 2019)

FWIW, I ran a lot of Maven projects from the ASF. They all build fine. I am quite happy with Greg's and Kurt's work right now. I will continue running more stuff to find subtile bugs.


----------



## weberjn (Sep 22, 2019)

Could somebody please update https://www.freebsd.org/java/ and mention that there is java 11, too?
This is the first hit on googling freebsd java.


----------



## obsigna (Sep 22, 2019)

weberjn said:


> Could somebody please update https://www.freebsd.org/java/ and mention that there is java 11, too?
> This is the first hit on googling freebsd java.


At the very bottom of the website to which you gave the link is written:


> ...writing documentation
> 
> Everyone can help here. If you have a suggestion to add to the documentation, write it up and send it to freebsd-java@FreeBSD.org



It would look to me perfectly adequate, if you would send your suggestion to the given e-mail address.

BTW: I got installed java/openjdk12 from the ports.


----------

